# Realistic vulture



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody do a realistic vulture? You know with wings, feathers and all. All I can find are those stupid rubber ones. Help!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I found some a a few years ago with feathers.
one with wings out and one with folded.
I checked mine and they do not have any vendor labels still on them. 
It was at a store called Halloween Experiance,(they are part of Hallowen Mart)
All they have this year is the rubber ones.
I'll keep a look out for ya


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend, Papa? Try contacting a taxidermist?


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I had been looking at these, but they seem a little small at only 12" tall

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...+Vultures+-+Set+of+2&parentCatId=1&catId=1151


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dave the Dead has a great one he made.
maybe he'll pop in here


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have in my mind making some from pink flamingos.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Taxedermists are going to cost you a fortune. Trust me i have worked in the Taxedermy business. I have been trying to find crows/ravens that live up to my expectations but have been falling short. 

No offense but i think the fake vultures look like crap. Especially if your haunt is really decked out and realistic looking. The last thing you want to do is make it look stupid by adding cheap props to it. Thats why i am debating if i should just go without the crows for my haunt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bignick, if you have to- silhouette them until you find what you like.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I put my crow on top of my skull weather vane last year. It doesn't look so bad from a distance.









I bought one of those latex vultures and the head/neck look pretty decent, but would like to add real feathers. Maybe one day. For now I'll probably put him up high in a low lighted area.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5458

look pretty good to me


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Higginsr and joker posted the best vultures that i've seen so far. The other ones i saw looked to kiddy. 

As for the silhouettes, i thought about it two but its just not the same as a 3D prop. I'd rather go without it then try and make something that won't satisfy what i really want.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

bignick said:


> Higginsr and joker posted the best vultures that i've seen so far. The other ones i saw looked to kiddy.
> 
> As for the silhouettes, i thought about it two but its just not the same as a 3D prop. I'd rather go without it then try and make something that won't satisfy what i really want.


Picked that one up at Spirit Halloween last year. Want to say it was $19.95.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to halloween express tonight with my wife to get her costume and they had rubber vultures but it seemed almost impossible to get them to stand on their own. You would deffinately have to do something to it to get it to stand upright on its own.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I put my rubber vulture in my back yard to scare the groundhog that was chewing on my pumpkin. lol


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Got this one the other day. It looks better close up.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Statsfloral.com has the feather ones, 
but they look on the small side to me.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i had some store credit with cabela's and picked up 8 crows and they are pretty big but i like the way they look. Here are a few pics of them.


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> Got this one the other day. It looks better close up.


Where did you get it and how big is it? I gotta know! Please, Please, Please!


----------

